# yamaguchi Gosei Prearranged Kumite Clip



## Jason Striker II (Feb 28, 2012)

You never see many clip of the son. Impressive technique.


http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzMxNDcxMDYw.html


----------



## Black Belt Jedi (Mar 4, 2012)

Very cool video demo. I noticed that Yamaguchi is doing kata based sparring, he's doing bunkai from Seisan, Sanseru, Kururunfa, etc.


----------



## Jason Striker II (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes, most of the defenses are Kata-derived.


----------

